# Craziest Time/Place you've gone fishing?



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Looking for the wierdest time or place the fishing bug has got you and you had to get a line out there.


----------



## squatlobster (Apr 3, 2003)

Emanuel,

Hello???

- I wasn't aware that the fishing bug paid "weird" any mind

bagl

- tight lines, 

Squatlobster

PS: how about a small lake in the Swiaa Alps that was so clear you could see the bottom from the road - on mile up and three miles away as the crow hikes

>:-}}


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

emanuel, I don't consider it weird but it was harsh.Went down to Hatt Inlet Jan 2nd or 3rd I think it was. Th Weather channel called for 10-15. Got out there an realized it was blowing 20-25 with gust ta 35. Didn't catch nothing but stayed till th sand invaded my ears.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

During T.S. Kyle back in October, I think it was. Wind and the rain coming at me sideways and the waves were huge. Caught a nice whiting though.


----------

